# Top Fin BETTAFLO BF5 Low Flow Filter



## rockin3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all, I rescued an unwanted betta back in March at work and he lives on my desk in the Top Fin Intrigue.



Anyway, the original filter crapped out (of course while I was on vacation) so I called Pet Smart and was told all I could do was buy a whole new tank. I went to the store and ended up getting the "Top Fin BETTAFLO BF5 Low Flow Filter." I'm on week three with it, and over the long weekend his anal fin got all ragged. I thought it was fin rot and have been treating it, but now he has a hole in the center of his caudal fin. With the original filter, I did have to put nylon around the intake because he was tearing his fins on it (the intake was a circular column that came down from the filter piece). This one is set up different, with the intake in the back, so I didn't think he was able to get back there...but now I'm thinking he does. Should I be putting nylon on the back of this filter? Would be curious what other people have experienced with this product.


----------



## rockin3 (Jun 15, 2011)

And I just saw him thrashing to get unstuck from behind the filter. Sooo he definitely is getting back there. I have it on the hook but I'm going to switch to the suction cups instead and see if that deters him. Though I don't know if I trust the suction cups...


----------

